
Ask HN: Will boring work burn me out? - imafish
I&#x27;m a software engineer working in a field that doesn&#x27;t interest me, and I feel like it tears upon my passion for software engineering altogether. Do you have any idea how to tackle this?
======
tbirrell
Yes. Absolutely. The less enthusiasm you have for your job, the more you will
notice the early hour you have to wake up, and the traffic you have to fight,
and exactly how long 9 hours can be. And when that happens, you'll burn out
because you are using up so much willpower to do the bare minimum you'll wear
yourself out

How to tackle it?

\- Find a project you enjoy doing. Either at work or a side project.

\- Spend some time on Stack Overflow helping others. Ostensibly you are
engaged in "professional development".

\- Find a new job. This may seem obvious, but if you are doing something you
don't like, find someone who will pay you for doing something you do like.

